# sed string nach string kopieren



## fischli (26. September 2006)

hallo,

ich habe eine datei mit folgendem aufbau:

textextextextextextextext
textextextext id=d12354asd31sad56qwwqwq textextextext
textextextext

nun benötige ich den string hinter id= bis zu dem Leerzeichen.
Wie kann ich den mit sed herausbekommen?

Danke!


----------



## Navy (26. September 2006)

sed -n "/$id/,/$ /{s/.*\($id.*\)/\1/;s/\(.*$ \).*/\1/;p}" $FILE


----------

